
Twitter Suspends House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence Account - chapill
https://twitter.com/annforfreedom/status/954170829528498178
======
ryanlol
Twitter suspended a fake account created after some senator said "Just read
the classified doc @HSPCI", meaning "doc at HSPCI" and not referring to the
twitter user.

~~~
natch
You’ve got the P and the S reversed, but yes.

>Twitter suspended a fake account created after some senator said "Just read
the classified doc @HSPCI", meaning "doc at HSPCI" and not referring to the
twitter user.

------
chapill
Suspended account: [https://twitter.com/HPSCI](https://twitter.com/HPSCI)

------
itronitron
the memo will not be tweeted

